# TSH and Armour



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

In the ER on New Years Day, the doctor said he could not test my Free T3 and Free T4 but he had tested my TSH and it was ridiculously low. I told him my Endocrinologist has told me TSH doesn't mean anything when the patient is taking Armour. He said he'd never heard that before.

The next day, in the Internist's office, he drew blood also then said my TSH was ridiculously low. Again, I told him what the Endocrinologist had told me and he said he'd never heard that. That's about when he insulted the fact that I'm on Armour saying "it's no telling what you're getting in that stuff."

I have two questions:

1. Has anyone else on Armour ever been told that TSH is of no consequence?

2. If TSH is of no significance with an Armour patient, then why does the doctor order the test every month?

With normal range being 0.37-4.55, my recent TSH test results have been 0.030, 0.012, 0.010, 0.010 and another 0.010.

Sometimes I'm sorry I switched to Armour from Synthroid. In the hospital last summer, the dispensing pharmacist told me I'd have to supply my own Armour because they don't carry "that stuff".

My Endocrinologist told me a year ago that she has a thousand patients on Armour but I don't know if she was serious or just making an exaggerated point that she did have many Armour patients.

I personally probably know more than a dozen thyroid patients (including one guy) who are all on Synthroid and I'm the only one always complaining about fatigue and weakness.

I've been trying to read about Cytomel and one little tidbit I've run across a couple of times is women saying they take it because it improves their sense of well-being as much or more than raising their energy level.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

At one point, my TSH was fairly well suppressed (.05).

At that time, my doctor commented, "while I may not have a problem with this, if you go anywhere else, THEY will. We should lower your dose and see how you do".

We did, and I am fine. I take Synthroid.

That said, the ratio in Armour leads to labs with suppressed TSH. The truth is there is not much good reason to keep the TSH so very suppressed as yours in a very high majority of patients, even with the small cancer found after your TT. You will find yourself defending it everywhere you go.

And if you are not feeling well, perhaps you would feel better if the TSH came up a bit. Being hyper makes you tired too.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

IDC, if you are somewhat sorry (sometimes) that you switched to Armour...AND you've now learned more about how your feeling terrible can be at least partially attributed to your stomach issues...might it be worthwhile to try Synthroid again? Or is it just too much hassle at this point, and you might as well leave well enough alone?

Just a thought...


----------

